# Please pray for my strength tonite



## cosmicblu (Oct 18, 2011)

After a lot of thought the past couple of days, (previous post from yesterday) Ive decided to finally have that talk with him tonite. Picking up a few job apps while Im out today to break the ice. Ive let things calm down over the weekend, while I never said yes Ill stay, after his pleading sunday and me telling him I really need to think..hes been all loving I tell him I love him too, which I do but as my other post said it may just be too late. I still feel so guilty for it but why?? Im scared to death, the confrontation, knowing Im breaking his heart. Being alone, I guess thats what co dependancy means. From the time I turned 18 and moved out of my mothers home and in with him, Ive never actually lived alone. And now I have the 3 little faces of my children looking up at me to be able to do this if I am in fact going to get the ball rolling. Start with the he'll work days and Ill work nights, help me get a leg up, tell him Ill pay the phone bill so he wont try to take that away again like hes done before. Please pray for my strength to go through with this and get past the guilt he tries to put on me. Im so freaking scared.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you ready to have this talk? Unless there is active abuse, you should wait 'till you have all the ducks in a row before you do this.


----------

